# Boiled Peanuts Question



## Quepos1 (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm going to be in GA (Columbus area) in a couple of weeks and would really like to enjoy some fresh boiled ground peas but it seems a little late in the year if memory serves. Are peanuts still available? 

At least I'll be able to pig out on good bbq and Brunswick Stew.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2015)

Peanut season is just getting fired up good. You oughter be able to find plenty.


----------



## Quepos1 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Thanks*



Nicodemus said:


> Peanut season is just getting fired up good. You oughter be able to find plenty.



Since your reply I do remember getting and boiling peanuts during college football season. My Father would pick up a bushel of peanuts and we would boil em up. I miss those times.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 16, 2015)

I used to sell boiled peanuts as a child. Sometimes we'd buy them directly from the farm and pick them off the vine ourselves. Usually we'd get them from the produce man for $6.00 a bushel. 
I bought some recently at Kroger from Hardy Farms in Hawinsville,Ga.
They sell green and already boiled peanuts. Of course boiling them yourself is better. They sell Sweet Runners. In Florida the Valencia variety is popular. I'm not sure what variety we were selling as kids in the late Sixties. 

http://www.hardyfarmspeanuts.com/


----------



## madsam (Sep 16, 2015)

You should have no trouble finding boiled peanuts this 
time of year around Columbus. Also, you can get green peanuts
from most grocery stores .


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 16, 2015)

I'd love to find my wife some green peanuts.. raw I can find but haven't seen any green.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 16, 2015)

tv_racin_fan said:


> I'd love to find my wife some green peanuts.. raw I can find but haven't seen any green.



NOTE: We are now taking green peanut orders and
we will start shipping the green peanut orders August 3.

Hardy Farms Boiled Peanuts sold at Kroger, Winn-Dixie, Harvey's, Publix, and Piggly Wiggly throughout Georgia and parts of South Carolina, Tennessee, Alabama, and northern Florida.
http://www.hardyfarmspeanuts.com/Find-Us-In-Stores.html

Of course you can find green peanuts from other farms in almost any grocery store in middle and south Georgia, Alabama, and Florida as MadSam mentioned.


----------



## BigCats (Sep 20, 2015)

I have a friend that said he had some fried peanuts some were and they were great anyone else had these


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 24, 2015)

BigCats said:


> I have a friend that said he had some fried peanuts some were and they were great anyone else had these



I get em from a local BBQ joint. Love em.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 25, 2015)

Was boiling some peanuts a couple months ago, and my neighbor walked over and told me he always puts a ham hock in his. I had never heard of that, sounds like it would be good, though. Anyone ever do this?

I love boiled peanuts, and it's hard to stop eating them once I get started.


----------



## dport7 (Sep 25, 2015)

A ham hock sounds good, good flavor I'll have to try that.

Iv'e made deep fried peanuts from raw peanuts,  they taste great.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 25, 2015)

dport7 said:


> A ham hock sounds good, good flavor I'll have to try that.
> 
> Iv'e made deep fried peanuts from raw peanuts,  they taste great.



I've never had fried peanuts. Don't really sound all that good to be honest, but may have to give it a try one day. It's mighty hard to beat boiled peanuts, though. I love them things!!!


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 25, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> I've never had fried peanuts.



The ones I have gotten at roadside places, they really look and taste the same as roasted in my opinion.  The main difference I notice is with the slight oil coating on the outside when they are taken up, it is easy to shake on various dry seasoning, like Cajun or BBQ flavor and it will stick and stay there.


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 25, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> Hardy Farms Boiled Peanuts sold at Kroger, Winn-Dixie, Harvey's, Publix, and Piggly Wiggly throughout Georgia and parts of South Carolina, Tennessee, Alabama, and northern Florida.
> http://www.hardyfarmspeanuts.com/Find-Us-In-Stores.html



Stopped at one of the Hardy Farm stands today and  turns out I didn't quite have enough cash with me.  Be prepared to shell out $10 for the large size zip-loc bag of boiled peanuts this year.


----------



## carver (Sep 25, 2015)

Bought some at one of the apple houses on hwy 52 on my way home last Sunday...5 bucks


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> NOTE: We are now taking green peanut orders and
> we will start shipping the green peanut orders August 3.
> 
> Hardy Farms Boiled Peanuts sold at Kroger, Winn-Dixie, Harvey's, Publix, and Piggly Wiggly throughout Georgia and parts of South Carolina, Tennessee, Alabama, and northern Florida.
> ...



I went to the Link Artfuldodger provided. I did not know what to expect, but I was so desperate for boiled peanuts that I was ready to try anything. I was very pleased with the Green ones I got from these people. They were already cleaned and ready for the pot. The peanuts were great boiled. Just wish I had ordered more.


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I went to the Link Artfuldodger provided. I did not know what to expect, but I was so desperate for boiled peanuts that I was ready to try anything. I was very pleased with the Green ones I got from these people. They were already cleaned and ready for the pot. The peanuts were great boiled. Just wish I had ordered more.



I agree, they are indeed excellent.  Hardy Farms is local to this area (between Hawkinsville and Eastman) and have stands set up all over Middle Ga.  I usually buy a bushel or more every year.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 29, 2015)

I live a couple of miles from Hardy Farms fields. They are really good folks. We used to buy the culls to feed the deer with for cheap, but I think they have since stopped doing that.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 29, 2015)

You can also boil then freeze them. We freeze them in quart zip locs. Just thaw 'em out & eat anytime you get a craving!


----------



## joey1919 (Sep 29, 2015)

Quepos1 said:


> At least I'll be able to pig out on good bbq and Brunswick Stew.



if youre not familiar with Columbus bbq (you may be), country's is the big fancy place but in my humble opinion there is much better bbq in town.

13th Street bbq- ask for the slab sandwich, its not on the menu but they'll be glad to make you one. 

Clearview bbq- they don't take cards so bring cash, sausage Q sandwich and the best sweet tea intown.

Chesters downtown - sauce is amazing, don't have to bring cash but you might want to pack some heat...its worth it though.

most everybody's got pretty good pulled/chopped/sliced meat if that's what you're after


----------



## rustybucket (Sep 29, 2015)

BigCats said:


> I have a friend that said he had some fried peanuts some were and they were great anyone else had these



I've had fried, they were in the shell, you eat the shell and all... 

They were FANTASTIC!!!  More like a nutty potato chip than anything.  They were cajun flavored.  

Personally, I loved everything about them.  I can see how some people would be put off by eating the shell, but it really was fantastic.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 29, 2015)

Look for Smitty's Boiled Peanuts and Fruit truck. It's usually parked near the intersection of Warm Springs and Miller Road. I'm pretty sure he's a member here, as well. 

As for BBQ, Country's has good sides, but I prefer Smokey Pig.


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 29, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> I live a couple of miles from Hardy Farms fields. They are really good folks. We used to buy the culls to feed the deer with for cheap, but I think they have since stopped doing that.




   oh well. they were doin it last year, and some of the culls were worth cleaning and boilin


----------



## brunofishing (Sep 29, 2015)

DSGB said:


> Look for Smitty's Boiled Peanuts and Fruit truck. It's usually parked near the intersection of Warm Springs and Miller Road. I'm pretty sure he's a member here, as well.
> 
> As for BBQ, Country's has good sides, but I prefer Smokey Pig.



^^^^^^^ I like clear view bbq, Its is my favorite! Smitty's is GOOD for peanuts!


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 29, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> oh well. they were doin it last year, and some of the culls were worth cleaning and boilin


They had a problem with people bringing the crates back. You are correct, many were good to boil and eat. My cull process is not as strict as theirs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2015)

We like putting liquid Zattarins crab boil in with ours, gives 'em a zing !!!


----------

